# Cutting and high rep/low weight



## VicVega (Dec 12, 2004)

When cutting, should you move to a higher rep, lower weight w/o? Is there any place for higher rep/lower weight? 

I ask this becuase im going to be cutting over christmas break, and other than cardio stuff ex, stair master, running, row machine what should i be doing? Of course i understand that diet is a key factor, but i dont know what i should be doing in the weight room if i should be at all. If someone could suggest a key w/o for maximum fat loss it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Dec 12, 2004)

USE THE SEARCH MAN

WEIGHT TRAINING DOESN'T CHANGE, diet does

"cutting is all about diet and cardio" -gopro


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 12, 2004)

It is my opinion that training for strength is a good idea while cutting.  You aren't going to gain muscle mass while cutting.  However, you may very well improve your strength while cutting.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 12, 2004)

I have never succesfully gotten stronger on any training method while doing a serious cut


----------



## LAM (Dec 12, 2004)

VicVega said:
			
		

> When cutting, should you move to a higher rep, lower weight w/o? Is there any place for higher rep/lower weight?
> 
> I ask this becuase im going to be cutting over christmas break, and other than cardio stuff ex, stair master, running, row machine what should i be doing? Of course i understand that diet is a key factor, but i dont know what i should be doing in the weight room if i should be at all. If someone could suggest a key w/o for maximum fat loss it would be greatly appreciated.



high reps are basically for endurance training...


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 12, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I have never succesfully gotten stronger on any training method while doing a serious cut



If you're losing muscle mass, then probably not.  However, if you can maintain virtually all of your muscle mass, then improved neuromuscular efficiency can still result.


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 13, 2004)

personally i cycle between low reps/heavy weight and higher reps/lighter weight whilst cutting

i definately enjoy the pumps i get whilst on the higher rep work, vascularity is awesome

i never gain strength whilst cutting, i just try to retain as much as possible keep lifting heavy on the heavy days, if you went light every session without doubt you'd lose strength and probably a fair bit of LBM

peace


----------



## joey2005 (Dec 13, 2004)

Ive lost 3 inches on my waist and have tremendoua muscle gains in chest/shoulders/bicep/tricep...maybe its just that im losing fat and they ar more visible.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 13, 2004)

All high reps do, coupled with shorter rest periods between sets, is serve to keep the heart rate elevated just like circuit training.


----------

